# Pine Log hog hunt results anyone?



## bfriendly (Aug 14, 2016)

I went out Friday afternoon for a few hours........BOY WAS IT HOT! Had a great time walking around MY hunting grounds

 Saw a bunch of Turkeys and 1, ONE hog track and it was a Big track. I swear I could not find one before or after it......NUTS!

I'm wondering what the harvest sheet, that was blank Friday afternoon, has on it right now............anyone there yesterday?


----------



## nmorgan83 (Aug 14, 2016)

I was there today and it showed 4 adult hogs and 3 piglets


----------



## wellwood (Aug 14, 2016)

My buddy killed a 200+ pound boar out there.


----------



## Sgt.USMC (Aug 14, 2016)

I went out Saturday pm and 6 hours Sunday am. Saw more sign than I ever have but no pigs and as usual absolutely no deer sign.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for the updates guys.........Small game is ON so the hog hunting continues

Really want to shoot some with my AR, but the trusty .22 mag loves to go to the woods!

I am ready for the first cold snap


----------



## Slugslinger (Aug 16, 2016)

*Got there early Saturday morning*

I saw a lot of sign on Saturday, but no hogs.  Ran into 2 hunters and a guy reading a book next to a fire (it was kinda weird, but he was a nice guy). 

Last year I came out on foot a week before the hunt and spotted several hogs.  The day before the hunt I went once more just to scout.  The gate was opened.  I came across a group of 10 guys in 2 UTVs looking like they were on safari in Africa going up and roads like a convoy with their guns loaded making all sorts of noise like the hogs were going to pose for them.  The next two days I came out and there were no hogs to be found  in my favorite spots.   Makes me wonder how often that happens. 

It's just disappointing when you put the time in to scout and people disregard the rules.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 17, 2016)

Slugslinger said:


> I saw a lot of sign on Saturday, but no hogs.  Ran into 2 hunters and a guy reading a book next to a fire (it was kinda weird, but he was a nice guy).
> 
> Last year I came out on foot a week before the hunt and spotted several hogs.  The day before the hunt I went once more just to scout.  The gate was opened.  I came across a group of 10 guys in 2 UTVs looking like they were on safari in Africa going up and roads like a convoy with their guns loaded making all sorts of noise like the hogs were going to pose for them.  The next two days I came out and there were no hogs to be found  in my favorite spots.   Makes me wonder how often that happens.
> 
> It's just disappointing when you put the time in to scout and people disregard the rules.



I see 4 wheelers out there a lot when the gates are closed too


----------



## GA native (Aug 21, 2016)

I found a lot of tracks in the mud, by a creek, Saturday morning. The creek crossed East Valley Rd. I followed them about 200 yards downstream, and they veered off the trail by the creek, into some thick brush.

I lost track of them there, and wasn't sure how to proceed. So I went up the hill, and sat down by some trees, and watched the valley. After about 45 minutes, with absolutely no movement in the valley, I hiked back to the wagon.

I stopped at two other creeks, but I couldn't find anymore hog tracks.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 21, 2016)

Slugslinger said:


> I saw a lot of sign on Saturday, but no hogs.  Ran into 2 hunters and a guy reading a book next to a fire (it was kinda weird, but he was a nice guy).
> 
> Last year I came out on foot a week before the hunt and spotted several hogs.  The day before the hunt I went once more just to scout.  The gate was opened.  I came across a group of 10 guys in 2 UTVs looking like they were on safari in Africa going up and roads like a convoy with their guns loaded making all sorts of noise like the hogs were going to pose for them.  The next two days I came out and there were no hogs to be found  in my favorite spots.   Makes me wonder how often that happens.
> 
> It's just disappointing when you put the time in to scout and people disregard the rules.




I ran into a guy there a couple years ago. He said that the atv's belong to land owner and his family. They apparently do that before hog hunts on purpose. Eh...take for what it's worth.


----------



## GA native (Aug 23, 2016)

308-MIKE said:


> I ran into a guy there a couple years ago. He said that the atv's belong to land owner and his family. They apparently do that before hog hunts on purpose. Eh...take for what it's worth.



Maybe they are driving the hogs to their ambush point?


----------



## JigNchunk (Sep 7, 2016)

It is CensoredCensored that the landowner and their friends get to hunt the property year around when we pay the lease and can't. Pine log is a joke of a WMA. It should be labeled as "The Aubrey Corporation hunting club, funded by Ga Tax payers".


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 7, 2016)

JigNchunk said:


> It is CensoredCensored that the landowner and their friends get to hunt the property year around when we pay the lease and can't. Pine log is a joke of a WMA. It should be labeled as "The Aubrey Corporation hunting club, funded by Ga Tax payers".



C'mon jig, tell us how you really feel

BTW-You aint the only one who feels that way


----------



## 308-MIKE (Sep 10, 2016)

bfriendly said:


> C'mon jig, tell us how you really feel
> 
> BTW-You aint the only one who feels that way



No he's not. I wouldn't mind seeing the dnr  threaten to cancel the lease unless changes are made. If they don't change things, like say having the gates closed most of the time, then the money is pulled and another property is found to lease.


----------



## childers (Sep 15, 2016)

JigNchunk said:


> It is CensoredCensored that the landowner and their friends get to hunt the property year around when we pay the lease and can't. Pine log is a joke of a WMA. It should be labeled as "The Aubrey Corporation hunting club, funded by Ga Tax payers".



Heard that!


----------



## BooneDavis (Nov 22, 2016)

I was out for the Nov16? Hunt i saw pig and bear sign all over! Not much deer sign


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 24, 2016)

BooneDavis said:


> I was out for the Nov16? Hunt i saw pig and bear sign all over! Not much deer sign



I was out there too...went way out main street, crossed second bridge, then way out that road and through gate on right, down across the next bridge, then maybe another half mile or so. Saw a pig while I was still in the truck and saw a Monster Deer later on while overlooking a huge bottom. Never got a shot, but heard 13 shots that I counted. ......I went again Friday(same place) and on the way out I stopped and walked the road to the West of that 3rd bridge..............Heard the pigs down in the creek but could not see them due to the Laurels covering it up thickly!

Took my son today, but could not get out there as all the gates were closed.....we went to Oak street and saw a small deer then later saw a Big one on the Dove field.........It is so DRY out there, there is NO GROWTH on the Dove fields. Even those few deep ponds on the right out Oak Street were completely Dry..........it is Bone dry so maybe best bet would be to walk up Stamp Creek?

hhhmmmm


----------



## centerc (Nov 24, 2016)

yes pigs root in the semi dry creek beds


----------

